
TLS Post-Quantum Experiment - chmaynard
https://blog.cloudflare.com/the-tls-post-quantum-experiment/
======
octosphere
That article was way above my head. I just glossed over it and have no other
takeaway other than: Why are people not scared shitless of quantum computers?
Are they even aware of the implications for privacy that quantum computers
have? I am aware that intelligence agencies will be the first to possess such
a computer, but what happens when it gets in the hands of hackers and bad
actors? You could cause some serious violations of privacy when the day comes
when you can fit a quantum computer into a laptop form factor.

But then I guess, by then, we would have suitable algorithms which are
resistant to a quantum attack, so it's only a matter of switching over to new
cipher suites.

~~~
snailmailman
Quantum computers can factor numbers faster than traditional numbers, yes, but
i don’t think it’s going to be a sudden jump from “impossible” to “now anyone
can break any crypto”.

On the other hand, switching crypto algorithms is relatively easy. Breaking
crypto is something that’s happened before. There’s already a system in place
for TLS for negotiating the best available crypto scheme, and people have
already switched away from past, less secure algorithms before.

I think there are so many more problems to solve with building the quantum
computers, compared to coming up with or implementing a new crypto scheme.

------
TheEndless
i understood every word

